# Help with 655E backhoe fuel pump



## Master2069 (Dec 8, 2017)

Just got a 2000 new holland 655e backhoe can someone tell me if they are all mechanical fuel pump or electric. I think the main fuel pump in mine is bad! How can i test it?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

First order of business is to welcome you to the forum! Based on your photos, it looks as though it's mounted to the block which should mean that it's mechanical. We do have a pump fellow on here whom is a crack expert on pumps, so he should be able to really school you along.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Master69, welcome to the tractor forum.

That is your injection pump. The 'pumpguy' should be along shortly. He is an expert on injection pumps, and can rebuild yours if necessary.

What is your problem? If you are not getting fuel to the injectors, it may be your fuel shut-off solenoid that is faulty. It is clearly pictured in your second photo. The item with a single blue wire attached. This solenoid shuts off fuel to the injection pump when you turn off the engine. If it is defective, you get no fuel to the injection pump, and the engine will not start. 

Wait on the 'pumpguy' for better advice.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

The pump in your photos appears to be the one supplied on what Ford referred to as the "emissionised" engine. There should also be an electric fuel supply pump located above the fuel filter base. Is that pump working? Is there an adequate supply of fuel getting TO the injection pump, and is there a 12 volt signal to the fuel shutoff solenoid mentioned by Big T? That 12V signal needs to be present not only with the key switch on, but also during cranking. This can often be overlooked when troubleshooting.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Attached is a photo of the fuel pump that 'Fedup' is referring to on your 655E. It is an electric pump and appears to me to be a "throwaway". You can get a new aftermarket pump on the internet for about $50.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

See item #2 on attached parts diagram. P/N 87802238. Note the price...$306. Welcome to the world of tractor parts markup. You can find aftermarket pumps (same P/N) for $50 on the internet. Ebay has a lot of them.

Fuel filter $31. Item 10.2 Since this tractor is new to you, you might consider changing the fuel filter.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.. sorry for your troubles w/ the machine..
EVERYONE is correct.. 1>The pump is mechanical.. 2>you need to have adequate fuel TO the injection pump.. those "lift pumps" suk.. literally & figuratively.. LOL
They suk fuel from the tank, usually from a good distance & then PUMP FUEL to the injection pump inlet.. a very short distance.. I've thrown away MANY.. they only pump around 3-5 psi BUT it needs it..
3>The electric solenoid plays a MAJOR PART in the system.. If your loosing voltage while cranking, that'll keep one from starting.. seen in 100 x..
Just take a cheapy volt meter, unhook the connector from the sol. & stick the probes in the socket.. doesn't matter which is which + or-.. & crank the engine.. making SURE the voltage 12-10v is still there while cranking..
4> while the connector is off.. Leave the key switch ON & LISTEN for "a clicking" noise when you hook it back up.. That'll tell you if the solenoid is working..
IF all that checks out..
5> loosen the inlet line going into the inj. pump & turn on the key.. MAKE SURE you have fuel going IN the pump & NO AIR & retighten.
6> loosen the lines going to the injectors.. you can do this AT THE PUMP for now.. & crank the engine & SEE if its pumping fuel..
IF IT IS> tighten the lines back up.. & loosen them AT THE INJECTORS & crank the engine till you get fuel UP THERE & tighten..
You have now bled all the air out of the fuel system & it should start..
DONT FORGET.. Cranking the engine for prolonged periods of time WILL burn up a starter.. 10 sec intervals & stop for a minute.. then do it again..
Good luck.. TPG


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Sorry didn't look at all the pics.. its a 1 wire solenoid.. just hold a meter probe on the post & the other on a ground & crank the engine to SEE if the voltage drops or you have 10-12v while cranking..
As far as testing goes.. if you got fuel IN, good voltage at the sol. & nothing out..
chances are, its the pump..


----------



## Master2069 (Dec 8, 2017)

thepumpguysc said:


> Sorry didn't look at all the pics.. its a 1 wire solenoid.. just hold a meter probe on the post & the other on a ground & crank the engine to SEE if the voltage drops or you have 10-12v while cranking..
> As far as testing goes.. if you got fuel IN, good voltage at the sol. & nothing out..
> chances are, its the pump..


Hello and thanks for all the advice. The solenoid is new and the electric pump on top of the fuel filter is also new. Voltage seams ok so i fear the worst! Someone put a electric pump on the line that feeds the inyection pump but if I disconnect it the backhoe turns off!


----------



## Master2069 (Dec 8, 2017)

Hello and thanks for all the advice. The solenoid is new and the electric pump on top of the fuel filter is also new. Voltage seams ok so i fear the worst! Someone put a electric pump on the line that feeds the inyection pump but if I disconnect it the backhoe turns off!


----------



## Master2069 (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Master2069 (Dec 8, 2017)

Can someone tell me what type of pump is? Pb200? Or if you know who rebuilt them?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Its a DP200.. Made by Delphi out of England W/ a factory & home office here in Michigan & Florida..
There is a tag clearly visable on the side of the inj. pump, get the #'s off of it..
DONT SCRAPE IT !!!! the #'s are laser etched & will come off quickly !!!
Get some paint/gasket remover from the parts store or walmart & spray it on & wipe it off..
ANY fuel shop or myself can rebuild one.. I work in a fuel shop, for 30 years & help folks out after hours.
IF you unplug the aftermarket lift pump.. does it run out of fuel or does it cut POWER to the solenoid ON the inj. pump?? In other words, are they wired together??
IF you engine starts & runs ok.. chances are the inj. pump is good & your having lift pump and or electrical problems..??


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

After reading and rereading all the above posts, it's still unclear to me just exactly what are the symptoms here that prompted the injection pump question in the first place. Does the engine start, run and then die for some reason? Does it not run at all? Does it run but perform poorly? 
Also, the photos show a number of views of the additional fuel pump, but no clear exlplanation of where in the system this pump draws FROM and where does the output GO? I have installed many pumps such as this on similar systems, but never in this area. It's always between the tank and the first filter(water separator) with the intention of minimizing air ingestion due to the distance and multiple connections between tank and the OEM electric pump.


----------



## Master2069 (Dec 8, 2017)

Hello and I thank you all for all the input! The backhoe turn on and runs but it lack power also if I disconnect that aftermarket pump it shot down, i can't fint anywhere the lift mechanical pump! So i guest is the injection pump! Im not sure what kind of pump it is, it says Lucas on the side. But maybe is a dp200. I put some more pics maybe you guys can tell me what kind of inyection pump im dealing with and why i dont have a lift pump. Thanks again for the help


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

There never was a mechanical lift pump on this series tractor. The original electric pump serves in that capacity. Someone has added the extra pump in this case, and you're not sure why? If the tractor starts and runs with the configuration "as is", then what's the problem? What makes you think you need an injection pump rebuild?


----------



## Master2069 (Dec 8, 2017)

Fedup said:


> There never was a mechanical lift pump on this series tractor. The original electric pump serves in that capacity. Someone has added the extra pump in this case, and you're not sure why? If the tractor starts and runs with the configuration "as is", then what's the problem? What makes you think you need an injection pump rebuild?


Well, It turns on and run but it lacks of power, the solenoid is new also the electric pump but if you disconnect the added inline electric pump the backhoe has trouble staying on! Thats why I think it might be the injection pump! My pump is a dp200?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

As always, there can be many reasons for lack of power. Before condemning the injector pump you need to establish a good, strong and air free supply of clean fuel TO it. Someone has obviously added the extra pump for a reason. Perhaps to overcome a lack in that supply. I think at this point I would remove the added pump, then hook the lines back up as they would have been before and test the fuel supply. Do this by removing the supply line at the injection pump inlet fitting. Turn the key(and the OEM pump) on and see what you get from the open line. Maybe direct the flow into a clean can or jar and see if the pump will move a steady, solid stream without bubbles until the container is nearly full. That should tell you something.


----------



## Master2069 (Dec 8, 2017)

Fedup said:


> As always, there can be many reasons for lack of power. Before condemning the injector pump you need to establish a good, strong and air free supply of clean fuel TO it. Someone has obviously added the extra pump for a reason. Perhaps to overcome a lack in that supply. I think at this point I would remove the added pump, then hook the lines back up as they would have been before and test the fuel supply. Do this by removing the supply line at the injection pump inlet fitting. Turn the key(and the OEM pump) on and see what you get from the open line. Maybe direct the flow into a clean can or jar and see if the pump will move a steady, solid stream without bubbles until the container is nearly full. That should tell you something.


Will do that test tomorrow thanks for the advice! Did you get to look at the pump? Is that a DP200???


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

GO BACK & re-read posts 5 & 7 !!! 
The series of pump is a DP200.. There are literally 100's of different models..
YOU HAVE TO get the #'s off the name plate to do a search FOR YOUR P# !!!
CAV was bought out by Lucas, or visa versa, who inturn was bought out by Delphi..
Delphi is the latest manufacturer of those pumps..


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Master2969, 

You have replaced the electric fuel pump (lift pump) and the fuel shutoff solenoid. Have you had the injectors tested and serviced? This is not a costly item, and can be the source of a lack of power. Pull the injectors and have a competent diesel shop test and service them before condemning the injection pump.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Pump numbers mean nothing at this point. Should it need to be removed for repair then the numbers come into play but only for the rebuilder to get the internal parts, settings and adjustments right on assembly and testing. Right now you need to determine WHY the engine doesn't perform and IF the injection pump is part of the problem.


----------



## karll (Dec 10, 2017)

Master2069 said:


> Can someone tell me what type of pump is? Pb200? Italian version of a early bosch design. we had a customer( ryder





Master2069 said:


> View attachment 36528
> Just got a 2000 new holland 655e backhoe can someone tell me if they are all mechanical fuel pump or electric. I think the main fuel pump in mine is bad! How can i test it?


----------



## karll (Dec 10, 2017)

lots of luck. those belgi
looks like a version of a cav. any good rebuilder should be able to test and repair. if it runs and the problem is low power. the pump is probably not timed correctly. try to find timing specs and check timing before removing the injection pump,


----------



## Webiter (Oct 28, 2012)

When you say it lacks power what do you mean..... will the tractor rev the engine as required when you apply the throttle?


----------

